# Brooks saddles on Bromptons



## User66445 (7 Sep 2018)

Simple question: why are the rails so short? The saddle, bought originally for touring on the Brompton, doesn't go back far enough as the adjustable part rails aren't long enough.

Anyone find a solution, or, more likely, another comfortable saddle which can be adjusted to go back further?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Sep 2018)

Which Brooks?


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Sep 2018)

Yep. There is a solution!
You can get a setback part that allows what you want. Give me a while and I will find a link....


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Sep 2018)

This is what you need. Trying to find one may be tricky :-/

https://www.brompton.com/brompton-usa/store/parts/saddle-adaptor-pin-assembly/c-29/c-75/p-1315

Contact Brompton


----------



## User66445 (7 Sep 2018)

It's a B17, but most of the rails on Brooks saddles are short.

Fab foodie, thanks for the link, and I found a source so will take a look when I'm in the UK next month.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Sep 2018)

Brooks saddles were designed in an age of slacker seat tubes, usually 72 deg but as low as 70 deg. Now most bikes are 73 deg, they need a seatpost with plenty of layback. The Pentaclip gives some.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Sep 2018)

avole said:


> It's a B17, but most of the rails on Brooks saddles are short.
> 
> Fab foodie, thanks for the link, and I found a source so will take a look when I'm in the UK next month.


Can you let us know where you them please. Somebody else may need one.


----------



## User66445 (14 Sep 2018)

The Brooks is on my touring bike and in regular use. It’s the most comfortable saddle I have.

I rang Brooks yesterday regarding the Brompton and they were really helpful. They couldn’t recommend a leather saddle because of rail length but instead the Cambium all weather C17. Looks to be an interesting option so may go down that path.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Sep 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Can you let us know where you them please. Somebody else may need one.



Condor claim to have stock

https://www.condorcycles.com/products/brompton-saddle-adaptor-pin-assembly


----------



## Kell (14 Sep 2018)

Love the fact that the description says you could move the saddle even closer to the bars. 

It would be like being on a penny farthing.


----------



## Joe Brom (16 Sep 2018)

Flipping the saddle mount around will help. Brommies come set up with it facing ahead of the post, which is usually too close to the bars for a Brooks.


----------



## User66445 (16 Sep 2018)

Thanks, Joe, I did that. As I indicated above, Brooks seem to accept that the mounting of their leather saddles isn't suitable for all bikes.


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2019)

I fitted a B17 on my Brommie with out any bother.Using the B17 on another bike now so original saddle back on which is in fact quite good.


----------



## User66445 (11 Mar 2019)

Fitting is no problem, it’s the ridiing that is!


----------



## 12boy (11 Mar 2019)

If you can't get the attachment Fab Foodie is looking for you could consider having your hands further forward. You can do this with bar ends and/or an Aber Hallo, a device that moves the bar forward an inch and a half or so. If you go that route you may replace the handle bar bolt with a QR so you can rotate it if folding becomes a problem. There is a point where going backward changes the way you pedal so further back can result in pushing forward more than down. You might try any modern saddle with more rail length to see if sitting further back is comfortable, at least, before spending a lot of money on other options.


----------

